# Let's see your sheep!!!



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 2, 2012)

I wanna see pics of everyone's sheep!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

My 2006 ewe - 1/2 Babydoll Southdown 1/2 Montadale





My 2009 ewe - 3/4 Babydoll Southdown 1/4 Montadale





My 2009 ram - 3/4 Babydoll Southdown 1/4 Montadale





My 2010 wether - 5/8 Babydoll Southdown 3/8 Montadale





I also have a lambing thread--my ram bred his mother after he went through the fence. Check it out: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16046


----------



## neener92 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a few....


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 2, 2012)

Two Kat/SC ewes and a Kat ram:






Sheep in the morning sun:






Kat/SC ram lamb, day one:


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's Ninja with Hamlet and Lucy, PBP's. She is 22" tall and weighs about 40-50lbs. She's What I call a Miniature sheep. She is Miniature Katahdin/Gotland cross.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 3, 2012)

Twins born 1-30-12





Late spring of 2011





Let's hope our pasture looks that good this summer!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh wow all the sheep are beautiful! The babydolls are adorable! 

Neener92, are those suffolks? They are really cute!


----------



## RustyDHart (Feb 3, 2012)

Some of my Scottish Blackface.......   ewe...."Irish Acres Highland Deirdre".....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            Ram......"Irish Acres Highland Beau".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        Some of the Scottish Blackface flock......


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 3, 2012)

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Some of my Scottish Blackface.......   ewe...."Irish Acres Highland Deirdre".....http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheep_2011_054.jpg            Ram......"Irish Acres Highland Beau".... http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheep_pics_4_mack_isle_080.jpg        Some of the Scottish Blackface flock......http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheep_2011_014.jpg http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheep_2011_029.jpg


Can I come live with you....it's just so green and prettttttttttty


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 4, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> RustyDHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH WOW it is beautiful there!!!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't you just wanna squeeze them and pet them and hold them Scottish Blackface???


----------



## secuono (Feb 4, 2012)

Pure bred Babydoll Southdowns.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Pure bred Babydoll Southdowns.
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5032_100000705527207_1101255_2100587829_n.jpg
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7794_100000705527207_1101277_1241369127_n.jpg
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...646967_100000705527207_909047_668152976_n.jpg
> ...


ADORABLE!!! I love the black one!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

some pics of the growing lambs!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 7, 2012)

afew of mine






my ram at 7 months old





my son's dorper breeding ewe





Laura Lee


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 7, 2012)

I sure like the colors on that speckled Dorper ewe!


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wilbur our bottle baby lamb this year






Twin ram lambs 






Paint ram lamb







Buddy my breeding ram 







Buddy as a lamb






Just a random shot of some ewes eating


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 9, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I sure like the colors on that speckled Dorper ewe!


she is pretty cool looking..this was her sheared for the county show..(mandatory)..she is the most unique color..everyone wanted to meet and see her..


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 9, 2012)

All the sheep are so pretty!

That is a pretty speckled ewe!


----------



## 6Happiness (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 5, 2012)

9 day old katahdins... waiting on another bunch any day now.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute!  Love the little sweaters...are they woolen?


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 5, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> So cute!  Love the little sweaters...are they woolen?


nope... but they sure are hairy!

Its 9:50 here and about zero, mild for us.... and the other pure katahdin ewe is showing signs, Simon says tonight.. I say tomorrow hight .... and the other two ewes, maiden ewes.... who knows. Plus of course the goats due in about 6 weeks.

Love babies


----------



## neener92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Smiley lammie...I was changing her diaper.




Lammies in the feeder....


----------



## Gracie9205 (Mar 25, 2012)

How many times do you have to post before you are allowed to post pictures?  I'm new here if you couldn't tell


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Mar 25, 2012)

Gracie9205 said:
			
		

> How many times do you have to post before you are allowed to post pictures?  I'm new here if you couldn't tell


I think 10 post.

Welcome!


----------



## Gracie9205 (Mar 25, 2012)

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> Gracie9205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I guess I'll just have to get to browsing!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Get off my back kid!


----------



## Gracie9205 (Mar 26, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Get off my back kid!
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/3efa4171.jpg


----------

